# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Fridge experiment.

## Nodnarb

Can anyone tell me what went wrong here. I bought a few cups of dew worms and decided to experiment with gut loading them and hopefully having some massive worms in the future. I took them out of the dirt they came in and put them in a margarine container on top of plantation soil on the bottom, a layer of chopped up veg, and a final layer of plantation substrate. I  put holes in the lid and the plantation soil was misted well. When I put the worms on top they went under. When I looked a few days later alot of them had surfaced and where not that lively... I know I probably should have put the veg on top but i didnt want mold in my fridge. Also I put them in bottom drawer the and my fridge is always turned down as in not as cold. I think its the plantation soil because Ive kept them for over a week before in the normal stuff they come in these ones died days later. Thanks

----------

